# LAKE CHURCHILL??? (germantown)



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

I have posted about Lake Needwood and Little Seneca on here before, but I was wondering if anyone had any information about Lake Churchill. Some might consider it more of a water managment pond than a lake but Id thought Id ask. We are moving from Rockville to a townhome in Germantown where my backyard is literaly Lake Churchill. If i wanted some serious fishing i know my best bet would be next door at seneca, but does anyone have any experience in little old Lake Churchill???....Thanks very much for any help.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

It used to be my backyard as well. At that time I was only a worm and bobber fisherman and all I caught was bluegills and bullheads, I'm sure there's some bass in there, definately worth a shot.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah I would definitely say to try it out... esp. with it being so close to Great Seneca lake... I have never fished it, but I am sure that you will pull some LMB out of there... I fished a little lake behind my job and picked off a few. I never caught any huge ones, but got some pullage. I think the county stocked the lakes at some time to keep the eco systems healthy.

MYT


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*FYI needwood*

Needwood lake is being permanently drained, and pretty close to it now, for they are going to dredge it some 5-10 ft deeper.


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Ill def give it a shot in Churchill. They say Needwood will be ready by next May. Heres an article if anyone is interested:

http://www.gazette.net/stories/11172010/olnenew233449_32543.php


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

So dredging is making the lake deeper? The same thing is happening at a lake near my house but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

To anyone interested, Lake Churchill does have some decent bass in it. I went down after work Friday hoping to get some pullage on sunfish or what ever would bite on a worm and bobber. I was using a pretty small hook, not sure of the size but small enough a sunny could eat it. To my surprise a decent size LM Bass took my worm. It was my first fish of the year and hopefully a good omen of things to come. I switched to a suspending minnow and got a couple more dink bass before it got dark. I hope to try again soon but it will be hard not to hit up Little Seneca now that the water is warming up. But for me, Lake Churchill looks like a nice convenient spot to wet a line.


----------

